# What to do?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and i'm actually glad that i have found this website.
I've won a snowboard with a contest, but i'm not sure if i'm able to use it myself(i've always rented one, but i'm not sure if its the right board for me)

Its a Rossignoll Limited Edition Aquarius;

Yfrog - dscf0667.jpg

Some details about me:

Height: 191 cm
Foot size: (eu) 44 
Weight: +/- 82 kg

The size of the board is 155.

I'm usually go indoor, and on rare occasions i go to the alps and board there.I'm not really focussing on speed, or tricks(want to start doing this later), but i just love to fool around a bit.

Any tips?

Thanks in advance,

Chiron

P.S. If its not my size, how much do you reckon i can sell it for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey man, welcome to the forums. I am newer here as well but have worked in a ski shop for a few years.
The way I look at your dilemma especially if it was a free board is ride it untill you can scrape up some extra cash to get a good set up. Things do become a bit pricy once you start adding it up. If you were to come into our rental shop, i would throw you on around a 155( seeing we only have 150/155/160's available. I am 185 lbs 5'9''and ride a 156. Which is somewhat similar to your european conversions. Another idea about buying your own set up is get it from the states. i have had many european people come in and buy complete set ups from us and save money because the American dollar worth has turned into the ditch. Keep the board, ride the shit out of it. and then step it up. If someone is looking to buy a board, just starting off usually they go for what's popular such as a burton, or ride rather than something off the net. 
Hope that helped. onelove


----------

